# Can you tell what it is yet?



## mad_malteaser (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, so I was trying to be smart by taking a night shot of the Eiffel Tower... whilst on a moving vehicle. We hit a bump in the road just as I got the shot and this is what came out.


----------



## jadin (Sep 28, 2004)

Even bumpless a nightshot from a moving vehicle wouldn't have fared much better.

But I'm sure you know that


----------

